# Beautiful new kitten



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

My new foster kitten, as if I needed another.........
At first I thought she was a torti, but she has some orange stripes, so maybe she is a torbi? It's hard to really see her true coloring in a picture. She seems to have some white undertones making her look grayish in some spots. She is just so beautiful. She is 7 weeks old.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, she IS lovely! Do you have more photos?


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

:love2 I want to add her to my collection.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh, she's gorgeous!

Very unusual colouring, but looks like a doll!

Carol xx


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful girl! I love her colors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

She's absolutely adorable. :worship


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, look at that face! :luv

Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my; she's so pretty!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She looks like a dainty little thing. She would fit in so nicely with my girls.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwww she is so pretty... such a unique coat... she is going to be quite a stunner  

If you have too many fosters... you can always send her my way


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitten!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! Her coloring is unusual and really beautiful.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh man, so many cute babies ....


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*new foster*

yer killin me....................she is loverly...................


----------



## fantasticats (Dec 7, 2007)

She looks adorable !!


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats. She is precious.


----------

